# Ginkgo Biloba/ L-tyrosine What are your thoughts?



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

*I had this postes elsewhere but I dont think its getting many looks there... It seems that people have gotten some relief from Brain Fog and other things associated with DP and Anxiety... I started taking L-Tyrosine yesterday 500mg 3x a day.

What do you all think??*

L-Tyrosine and Ginkgo Biloba ???
by Scott.S on Fri Oct 10, 2008 7:36 pm

b]L-Tyrosine [/b]

Medical use
Tyrosine is a starting material for neurotransmitters and increases plasma neurotransmitter levels (particularly dopamine and norepinephrine)[8] but has little if any effect on mood.[9][10][11] The effect on mood is more noticeable in humans subjected to stressful conditions (see below).
A number of studies have found tyrosine to be useful during conditions of stress, cold, fatigue,[12] prolonged work and sleep deprivation,[13][14] with reductions in stress hormone levels,[15] reductions in stress-induced weight loss seen in animal trials,[12] improvements in cognitive and physical performance[10][16][17] seen in human trials. Because tyrosine hydroxylase is the rate limiting enzyme, however, effects are less significant than those of l-dopa.

Tyrosine does not seem to have any significant effect on mood, cognitive or physical performance in normal circumstances.[18][19][20] A daily dosage supported in the literature is about 100 mg/kg for an adult.[21] The usual dosage amounts to 500-1500 mg per day (dose suggested by most manufacturers; usually an equivalent to 1-3 capsules of pure tyrosine). It is not recommended to exceed 12000 mg (12 g) per day. In fact, too high doses result in reduced levels of dopamine.[18] Tyrosine may decrease the absorption of other amino acids in high or chronic doses. It decreases absorption of l-dopa.

Pulled these comments off of the Revolutionhealth.Com Site...

L-tyrosine: Helps Keep a Clear Mind I've been taking the Holland Barrett brand L-tyrosine 500 mg capsules three to four times daily for several months. 
I don't find that L-tyrosine has any specific anxiolytic effect, however, I feel that it is useful as an adjunct to the treatment of anxiety in that it *helps keep the mind clear of the brain-fog *that can be caused by anxiety and depression and often, by the medication that is used to treat it.

Posted over 4 years ago (06/11/04) by Xanadu

A Sure Thing I have been using tyrosine for several years but not on a consistant and regular basis. I use it when I am crashing with depression and need fast relief. It works well clearing my head and helping me to focus on the task at hand. It has helped my memory in times of need. I have recommended this to many friends and all who have tried it have had great results. I have only used it on a as needed basis and I would recommend it to everyone. There are NO side effects. I have had to move to the drug effexor for depression therapy and it has helped me. Perhaps I could have used L-tyrosine on a regular bases and gotten great results but I took them as you would asprin for a headache.

Posted over 5 years ago (05/11/03)

What is ginkgo?

The use of ginkgo in cultural and traditional settings may differ from concepts accepted by current Western medicine. When considering the use of herbal supplements, consultation with a primary health care professional is advisable. Additionally, consultation with a practitioner trained in the uses of herbal/health supplements may be beneficial, and coordination of treatment among all health care providers involved may be advantageous.
Ginkgo is also known as Ginkgo biloba, maidenhair tree, kew tree, fossil tree, ginkyo, and yinhsing.
Ginkgo has been used to improve blood flow to the brain. This may help to improve memory, concentration, and mood; and help to reduce anxiety and stress, dizziness, ringing in the ears, and headache. Ginkgo has also been used to increase circulation to the limbs and in the treatment of asthma.

Ginkgo is used for the treatment of numerous conditions, many which are under scientific investigation. Available evidence demonstrates ginkgo's efficacy in the management of intermittent claudication, Alzheimer's/multi-infarct dementia, and "cerebral insufficiency" (a syndrome thought to be secondary to atherosclerotic disease, characterized by impaired concentration, confusion, decreased physical performance, fatigue, headache, dizziness, depression, and anxiety).

Although not definitive, there is promising early evidence favoring use of ginkgo for memory enhancement in healthy subjects, altitude (mountain) sickness, symptoms of premenstrual syndrome (PMS), and reduction of chemotherapy-induced end-organ vascular damage.

Although still controversial, a recent large trial has shifted the evidence against the use of ginkgo for tinnitus.

Well worth a try! I have had a 'surge, surge, surge' in my ear for the last several years, my GP said it is *Tinnitus* & nothing could be done. A little research suggested Gingko Biloba, which has proved to be most effective. From time to time I stop taking it, just to check - the 'surging' returns immediately, & with a vengeance! I recommend Gingko Biloba as being well worth trying, with no side effects & available at a reasonable price if you shop around.

Posted over 2 years ago (08/09/06) by NuovaKiwi

Lifesaver for my brain Ginkgo Biloba is the only thing I've tried that has helped my *brainfog*. It took something like five weeks for it to start working, but then the effect was noticeable. I don't think I could continue working if it wasn't for the ginkgo. The effect of decreasing migraines is not undocumented at all, but I'm not sure if I've noticed it. I'm not taking tablets but drops, 20 drops three times a day. If I miss a dose I go back to my* brainfogged *self and often have a headache/migraine.

Posted over 3 years ago (11/13/04) by DiamonDie

*Decide for yourself! Anything is worth a try and it sure seems like it could bring some relief to DP sufferers...

Im sure the Brain Fog is not quite to the degree taht we a suffering from but Brain Fog is Braqin Fog.....

Has anyone tryed this combination?*

Scott


----------

